# Mt Baker Vapor - Columbus Day 14.92% DISCOUNT Today Only



## Cat (13/10/14)

> *Happy Columbus Day! Today is the day when we commemorate Christopher Columbus landing in the New World on October 12, 1492. What better way to celebrate the landing in the new world than with new hardware and juice?!? October 13, 2014 from 12:01 am through 11:59 pm Pacific Standard Time (PST) everything is on sale! Simply enter the coupon code "AHOY1492" at checkout to receive 14.92% off your order. Be sure to use a time zone converter to assure you don't miss out! *

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Snape of Vape (8/1/15)

Has anyone used these guys before? I have a package from them that I have been waiting for for 62 days now, took the cheapest USPS option though.

I'm considering now to order again but take the more expensive shipping with the hopes that it will get here quicker this time around. 

Any suggestions or people that have used the site and had packages delivered here?


----------



## Phoenix (8/1/15)

Snape of Vape said:


> Has anyone used these guys before? I have a package from them that I have been waiting for for 62 days now, took the cheapest USPS option though.
> 
> I'm considering now to order again but take the more expensive shipping with the hopes that it will get here quicker this time around.
> 
> Any suggestions or people that have used the site and had packages delivered here?


I have used them many times but that was before the SAPO strikes. It should arrive within 30 days if all goes mellow. Christopher Columbus day hey? They should also have a Viking day because my ancestors discovered the States first, long before Christophourus. 

But there juices are brilliant, usually I go for 2 extra flavor shots and have 85% VG.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## rvdwesth (8/1/15)

Jip their juice is very good!
I found the extra shots to overbearing almost chemical - I vape max VG.


----------



## Cat (8/1/15)

Depends on the flavouring or the ejuice. Some people like some of them very much - like Thug Juice. i would say more but...anyway, very good service, very good prices*...


----------

